# Down Year?



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Is it just me or has this year seemed to be down? I thought last year was better than most and saw posts of nice reds and pomps. even in the summer, but not so this year. I have not been able to fish as much as normal this year and it has been only so-so.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

seems like a down year for us from the Surf so far..Ocean water is way too hot near shore lol....we hoping Sept brings
better fishing for sure..


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Less posts but fishing has been the same for me and others I've talked too


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Less posts but fishing has been the same for me and others I've talked too


Same. From what I've heard frequent posters got tired of the BS and left the site to go fishing.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Seems the same for us, but it did drop off some when the water started boiling for a few weeks there. Should pick back up soon when the temp drops. Free from the racetrack until October 15th so we are about to hit the surf hard in September!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

In this down year there was an amazing flounder bite that was not spoken of once on this website. 
In one day i caught 40 flounder and a red off a pier. Most by jigging gulp on bucktails. 
Not a single post about how guys were bailing flounder oit left and right on every pier from 2nd ave to garden city. 
Never use any website to determine if the fish are there.
Go fishing and find out


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I heard from some reliable sources about that flounder bite along the Grand Strand. Glad you were able to participate.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> In this down year there was an amazing flounder bite that was not spoken of once on this website.
> In one day i caught 40 flounder and a red off a pier. Most by jigging gulp on bucktails.
> Not a single post about how guys were bailing flounder oit left and right on every pier from 2nd ave to garden city.
> Never use any website to determine if the fish are there.
> Go fishing and find out


Since moving down to little river lst year i have picked up a lot of valuable
info on this site.

But that right there is the best advice your gonna get.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Was not trying to find out if they were biting, just trying to get some people posting. There has been a slow period in the forum. Plus if I could pick up some info I could maybe find some trends. A massive flounder bite happened a few years ago during a hot spell also. If it occurred a second time I would be on the lookout next year for the same conditions. 

If there was not a picture I was going to say no picture, no catch. But now I will say nice catch. 

Thoughts on if the high water temp may be affecting the oxygen level pushing the flounder into the surf and near shore zones more than normal?


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

That or maybe less competition for food as other fish have moved to deeper, colder water. Flounder are hearty fish. 

I have been to busy with work to do enough fishing to have anything really worth posting. Caught a 4' female Blacktip on the grocery rod on Sat but couldn't get a pic. Had to get her back in the water asap after the fight to cut the small kahle hook's barb and retain all my fingers while she thrashed on the pier. That plus a medium Sharpnose and cursing the shrimp staying just out of cast net range isn't really thread worth.


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Flounder apocalypse 2016 with the Metalhead at GC Pier......


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

RoccoS said:


> Flounder apocalypse 2016 with the Metalhead at GC Pier......
> View attachment 24185


He doesn't deserve to get pics.
No pictures no catch lmao


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Judging from these posts it depends where and when you are fishing. People with more knowledge there do better and know when to call it quits and more to a different location. ( surf fishing) . That is in general as us " tourists " sometime do better. The pier is a different matter as you have already paid and want to get your money's worth. RJ Metal head has been to several different piers with great results. Hope to meet him in a few days. Staying at MBSP and will be hitting their pier a few times. May go to "The Pier" depending on posts here. Will be hitting the surf too. Look for a guy pulling a blue crate on wheels with Mitchells reels. Stop and say Hi.
Kim


----------

